# 96 200sx problems?



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

Hello everyone! I just bought a 96 200sx se off a friend for a pretty good price. Since I know little about these cars and their history (i know mostly 300zx stuff) I was just wondering what are some of the common problems that i should expect to see and what are the fixes for them?

5 spd
1.6 L dohc
stock
replaced CV (driver side)
alternater
crank seal

has all records!

Thanks for your help.

Tobyzxt85


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

well I got my 96 200sx se this summer and no problems so far and I've pu tprobably 10,000 miles on it. its up to 120,000. They are great cars. I think I'm going to replace the clutch soon though, slips every once in a while


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The alternator's about the only thing that goes out most often. Yours already has it replaced though, so it's been taken care of. Besides that, it's a reliable car.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Oh yeah, the starter tends to have a short life span too. Besides that, the car is reliable...really


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I've had my car for 3 years and the only thing I've had to replace is the starter


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

The car and engine are basically a tank. Keep up w/ normal maintence and you should be fine. A list of common problems can be found at se-r.net 

Common Problems


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

My tip for you pal, is to watch out with your alternator, and starter.. My friend has a 96 200sx SE, and he would have crazy problems with them.. but no doubt its a good car


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

96 200SX SE?

Hmm...B14 Forum!


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

> 96 200SX SE?





> Hmm...B14 Forum!


 I top of the page says B14 chasis, so isn't this the rght forum?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the only major problem i've had with my 96 is the starter...


----------

